# XIAOMI: keine Garantie in Deutschland



## Straycatsfan (12. Juli 2019)

Moin,

wollte mal in die Runde fragen was Ihr so davon haltet, evtl. ist ja auch ein Jurist nach Feierabend unterwegs:

Xiaomi hat ja die netten MI 9 / MI 9 SE, die hierzulande auch über Netzbetreiber oder eben Mediamarkt vertrieben werden.

So ein Gerät hier vorliegend ist eine warranty card drin, auch auf deutscher Sprache, ein Jahr Garantie, für Weiteres visit www.xiaomi..lalala:

Mi Global Home

Heisst unterm Strich und auch auf Nachfrage beim Support: in D und bei nicht direkt bei Xiaomi gekauften geräten: leider nein.

Schon mau, ne.

Wenn ich nun nen Netzbetreiber frage windet der sich in Floskeln wie wir wickeln das dann über nen Dienstleister ab, also Arvato oder womit auch immer die großen zusammenarbeiten.

Das kann dann aber wohl nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung sein, die einen ab dem 6ten Monat ja weitaus schlechter stellt als eine Herstellergarantie, da die Netzbetreiber auf Ohren Seiten ja auch schreiben Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Sache des Herstellers, nicht Händlers.

Somit wäre es auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es wie bei manchen GPUSs wäre, wo der Hersteller dem Großhändler, hier meinetwegen Netzbetreiber gegenüber die Garantie bieten würde?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, am Ende gar schon nen Garantiefall und es wurde doch irgendwie geregelt bei nicht direkt bei Xiaomi gekauften Geräten?

Gruß


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. Juli 2019)

Garantie wird nur rein vom Unternehmen gewährt. Liegt daran das, Xiaomi noch nicht am deutschen Markt vertreten ist. Wenn man solche Smartphones bei Saturn / Media Markt kauft, und das Gerät geht kaputt, endet es mit Versand nach China und zurück und das dauert. Garantie kann von dem Händler, auch deswegen, leichter verwehrt werden.

Deswegen immer bei Gearbest Bestellen, weil die wickeln das genauso mit dem Zoll ab.
Sollte das ankommende Gerät innerhalb der Garantie kaputt gehen, Gearbest Anschreiben und alles Schildern. Das endet genauso mit Versand Reparatur und zurück. Ob es danach funktioniert ist eine weitere Sache. Aus Erfahrungen heraus kann ich sagen, dass Xioami auch das Gerät austauschen lässt und ein neues zuschickt.


----------



## Straycatsfan (12. Juli 2019)

Ok, andernorts liest man ein Gerät über Gearbest erworben wurde anstandslos über Xiaomis Repaircenter in Spanien repariert.

Nun ist ja Gearbest auch nicht Xiaomi direkt, also weiß Xiaomi wohl selbst nicht so wie sie es wollen wo es doch angeblich nur Garantie auf Geräte gibt die man bei denen direkt kauft.

Gab es nicht mal ein Gesetz/Richtlinie dass ein EU Verbraucher eine Garantie, wohlgemerkt nicht Gewährleistung überall in der EU gewährt bekommen muss?


----------



## Bert2007 (12. Juli 2019)

ein deutschlandsupport ist noch in arbeit. zum ende des jahres soll wohl was kommen. die gewährleitung hast du beim händler.


----------



## Straycatsfan (13. Juli 2019)

Ok, mal angenommen zum, Ende des Jahres soll was kommen und käme dann auch...

Dann wären Geräte die man jetzt kauft auch dort abwickelbar nehme ich an?

Werden um hier Fuss zu fassen wohl kaum sagen was vor Ende des Jahres gekauft wurde wickeln wir nicht ab hm?


----------

